# Sore joints, queasy, cold, tired, achy?



## epb (Dec 9, 2008)

Do any of you get these symptoms with your flares? In fact, at this point, these symptoms are worse than any other GI symptoms that I get. I'm in remission from Crohn's and am told that I just have IBS, but I find it odd that I get these symptoms about once a week, often just accompanied by a loose stool, not even diarrhea. In addition, I used to be a sub-2:40 marathoner, and I'm exhausted if I even jog a little. I'd appreciate any insight. Thanks.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It sounds fibroish and there are certainly crossovers or shared symptoms between all of these conditions. If you would like to talk about some supplemental treatments for these 3 conditions and resultant fatigue, drop me a PM. Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There could be some residual issues with your autoimmune problems even when the symptoms are pretty well under control in the organ that is most effected.Not sure if any meds you are on may be contributing.I get really wrung out from just allergies, so they can make you really exhausted.It is pretty common for IBS symptoms to be worse when other things are going on, so even if the other stuff isn't IBS directly it is not unusual for them to both kind of flare up at the same time.Some people have issues with the vagus nerve and it can make you feel light-headed and queasy when you have GI issues going on because it gets "tweaked" by things like BM's and abdominal cramps. Some people may even faint, but it seems a fair number of people get woosy and don't go completely down.


----------



## epb (Dec 9, 2008)

Kathleen: Thanks so much for your response. - Is there anything else that I can do about residual autoimmune issues? That theory makes a lot of sense. I'm currently on Humira, Cymbalta (just moved from Lexapro to that), Hyomax SR, Imodium.- Your comment about the vagus nerve is also very interesting to be because I've had vagus response issues before, including fainting. Is there anything that I can do about that.(Pretty sure that fibroids aren't the problem unless I mysteriously grew a uterus.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think he meant Fibromyalgia not Fibroid tumors in the uterus.I wish I had a good answer to what restores energy when the immune system is just a bit off. I could use that myself.You might try playing with exercise levels. Overdoing it can be really bad, but sometimes light exercise can help with the stress levels and give you more energy overall. Think things like yoga or walking. A lot of time with tired and achy there is such a thing as too much rest. The body needs some activity to function well. The trick is finding the amount that helps but isn't too much.Something like Fish Oil supplements that tend to reduce inflammation might be worth checking into as well.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThis is going to sound really strange! I feel exactly like that when there is large drop in air pressure (Barometric) or the air pressure falls below 995Mb. this probably has nothing to do with your symptoms, but i thought i would post teh suggestion anyhow.cheers and i hope you feel better very soonIan


----------



## epb (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for that clarification, and sorry that I misunderstood. I'm a 41 year old male. I thought that I was the wrong sex and too young to get Fibromyalgia. I just started Cymbalta, so that would be the treatment for Fibro. any way. (Can't tell if I need more or less of those sort of drugs.)I used to run 70-80 miles per week and ran a 2:38 marathon a few years ago. Now, I'm exhausted if a walk a mile or two or if I stay out past my "bed time." My GI says that the Crohn's is in remission; my blood tests and stool samples are all normal; my internist says that I don't have anything that modern science can detect; and on days when I'm healthier, my spirits are good, and really I have an awesome life and just want the strength to enjoy it. So I'm stumped and frustrated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fibromyalgia isn't just a old woman's disease. It tends to strike well before old age and it isn't just a woman's disease either. It may be more common in women, but it isn't exclusively in women.Between the meds and the immune system you may have that good day bad day thing going on. Even when you feel good it may be important not to do too much. It can be hard to find that balance of what is the amount of activity you need to keep everything working well and what is too much. Physical stress is still stress and can be a problem for some people, and it is really common for people to do too much on a day they feel well and then pay for it later.Look at your nutrition, your activity level and if you get sunlight every day (just need 20 minutes outside to get all you need) and see if you can maximize those sorts of lifestyle things so you can stay on an even keel as much as possible.


----------

